# Possible to get plot/plan layout for property online?



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are online maps which show the plots of each property, i am looking at a property and the estate agent showed me points of land saying they were included, but when i did the maths to the 26,000m2 that the property supposedly had, it did not add up (there is a surprise)


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

stevensuf said:


> Does anyone know if there are online maps which show the plots of each property, i am looking at a property and the estate agent showed me points of land saying they were included, but when i did the maths to the 26,000m2 that the property supposedly had, it did not add up (there is a surprise)


In short.................Yes
Accessing them may be a little more tricky.
You would need to go to the Camara which covers the land you are looking to buy.
Then you would be able to access the local computerised database to see exactly what 
designations have been applied to the land, plus the size, plus the amount or % available to develop.
In reality it may be easier to engage the services of an INDEPENDENT Archiitect who may well do this work for nothing as they may hope to get the design work should you proceed with the purchase.

If something does not add up then trust your instincts and get everything thoroughly checked out.

HTH

Rob


----------

